# Ports tree and binary packages combined correctly..



## BSDBernd (Jan 22, 2014)

Hello to all,

I am quite new in the BSD-world and have a may be silly or simple question for which i have not found an answer in the installation guide yet: 

If I decide to install a port, say x11/xorg , that is not in the Latest/ directory of the binary packages yet (I have installed the 10.0-RELEASE yesterday), is this then integrated in my system of binary packages so that everything 'fits together', i.e. so that there are no dependency problems which can f.e. arise when you change the directories of the binaries, f.e. changing /latest/ to the release directory and change may be again? In short, how does one combine the ports and the binaries correctly?

By the way, I like FreeBSD. Thanks for any answer ...


----------



## SirDice (Jan 22, 2014)

As long as you pick the default options for ports it shouldn't pose any major problems. Things start getting complicated when ports have options enabled/disabled and the packages do not. Packages are always built using the default options.

As a fallback you can always do `pkg delete -af` and start over


----------

